# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Connexion SQLite avec Java sous Eclipse

## Yann_69

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en stage. Je dois dvelopper un logiciel en Java qui communique avec une base de donnes.

J'ai choisi d'utiliser SQLite pour pouvoir embarquer le logiciel dans un second temps.
J'ai commencer  raliser l'interface graphique.

Pour la partie base de donnes, j'ai voulu utiliser une partie de code trouve sur internet.

J'arrive donc  me connecter  la base de donnes et lire le fichier de donnes dj cr en envoyant la requte SELECT * FROM USERS.

Mais ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir crer un nouvelle table avec de nouveaux champs et les remplir lorsque j'appuie sur un JButton.

J'ai essay avec executeQuery mais pour que a marche il faudrait utiliser "throws SQLException". Or sur un JButton, on ne peux pas.


Code pour la cration de la table :



```

```


Pourriez-vous m'aider svp ?

Merci.

----------

